# any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds?



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

i have finished the 2.0 manifolds ( i will post pics as soon as i can ) was wondering if there was any interest in vr6 versions? again- these are short runner w/ velocity stacks . the 2.0 manifolds are around $300, the vr6 ones will be around $350.
im me if interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (hkk735)*

Im sure there is plenty of interest in them, not from me but a lotof other people i bet. I also know that ATP has some in the making, so you may have some competition. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (nycvr6)*

I'd love to see pics of the 2.0L ones!


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Agtronic)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd love to see pics of the 2.0L ones![HR][/HR]​i wish i could put some up - but my computer at home died and i cant post pics here from the library








i have to figure out some way to make it happen though


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (hkk735)*

email them to me man.
[email protected]


----------



## GTI VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (hkk735)*

I may be interested. I'd like to see one when it's done. Which side will the TB be on?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (GTI VR6)*

interested for sure


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (MKII16v)*

Hey Greg- long time no talk. I could help you out if you have a hard copy or disc version picture of the intake. I have a break for a week from school coming up next week so I will probably be around W. Leb one of those nights(need a break from Burlington). LMK. [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (DieGTi)*

andrew- i will be headed up to the club tonight- maybe sometime next week you can take some pics of the manifold for me? 
and as far as TB goes- i can make them to be mounted on either side- your choice
i will be making the head flanges up hopefully tues if i can get a manifold gasket to use as a template, as soon as i have those i can start making the manifolds ( takes about 2 hours) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mike- i would email you the pics but i cant do doodoo from the library


[Modified by hkk735, 1:31 PM 11-23-2002]


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (hkk735)*

I'll take one if the T.B. is on the drivers side and at the front of the engine compartment.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (hkk735)*

I'm interested. Lets see some pics and dimensions.


----------



## RaddoVR6-T (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Marty)*

Id like to see what you have...I would need the TB on the passenger side, for a turbocharged vr6. Lets see pics


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (RaddoVR6-T)*

tb can be on either side, 4" plenum w/ velocity stacks, runner lengths can be made to your desire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
someone must have a vr6 lower manifold kicking around somewhere???


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (hkk735)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i have finished the 2.0 manifolds ( i will post pics as soon as i can ) was wondering if there was any interest in vr6 versions? again- these are short runner w/ velocity stacks . the 2.0 manifolds are around $300, the vr6 ones will be around $350.
im me if interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I would be interested








Would these be bolt up directly to the VR6 lower manifold, or would these incorporate the stock lower manny as part of the design; basically would you be cutting the lower intake, retaining the injector mounts, and then building the upper short runner intakes?
I have a few VR6 lower runners for cores if you need them!!!!
I would be interested in seeing the clearance for the Euro rad support.
Email me if you are interested in lower intakes, we can work something out.
chris


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (collier)*

I sent out a VR6 Lower manifold today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Ron-A.W.E.)*

I think that I know something that I will be saving pennies up for


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (BlownGinster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll take one if the T.B. is on the drivers side and at the front of the engine compartment.[HR][/HR]​ ME TOO!!!!


----------



## schleppy (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (MK3GTiVR6)*

2.0 pics coming soon


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (schleppy)*

what kind of performance gains would we see from these??


----------



## vr6superchargd (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (bollo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . How long will it take to get VR6 manifold?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (hkk735)*

So what's the status on the VR6 stuff?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (MK3GTiVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll take one if the T.B. is on the drivers side and at the front of the engine compartment.
[HR][/HR]​my exact thoughts


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Metallitubby)*

vr ones should be seen in about 2 weeks ( when i get back from work) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



[Modified by hkk735, 12:05 PM 12-30-2002]


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (hkk735)*

I am still saving my pennies






















I do have a few extra vr6 lower intakes if you need.

chris


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (collier)*

good luck .. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SCVR6 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Boge VR6)*

Very Interested!!!!


----------



## ThugGTi (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (hkk735)*

I'm interested... looking forward to seeing a finished piece.


----------



## ThugGTi (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (ThugGTi)*

TTT


----------



## serge03 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (ThugGTi)*

if you build it they will come.


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (SERGEVR6T)*

for the vr6 one are you planing on using the stock lower intake manifold or start from Scratch?
Chris Green


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (BALLIN-AUDI)*

"


----------



## SkeeterVR6 (Mar 12, 2000)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (BALLIN-AUDI)*

If its something that looks similar to this







Boge VR6's car.
Then let me know..I'd like to aftercool my Vortech setup.
Thanks
Tommy


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (SkeeterVR6)*

ditto, i know OZ performance is making them too.


----------



## turbo4dr8v (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Gerapudo)*

any pics of 2.0 ones yet?


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (turbo4dr8v)*

just leave me enough room for a larger billet injector rail when you build it.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (turbo4dr8v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]any pics of 2.0 ones yet?[HR][/HR]​http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=640148


----------



## turbo4dr8v (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Agtronic)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sureguy (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (turbo4dr8v)*

Not a bad price. I liked your other one too. What intake is that on the Green VR6?


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Sureguy)*

Update????


----------



## Bora Lab (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (hkk735)*

Id love to see this manifold. When you get some pictures ready, email me at [email protected]


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (collier)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Update????[HR][/HR]​ok here it is- work has been crazy lately- seems like every powerhouse in the northeast has been blowing tubes the past couple weeks- i have been right out straight- hopefully in the very near future i can get these together ( like next couple of weeks if these boilers stay online )


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (hkk735)*

Any word on the VR6 fitments????
thanks,
chris


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (collier)*

the vr manifolds will be another week or two- the head flanges were wrong ( 16v instead of vr) so they are being redone this week- when i get home from work next week i will have the time to finish them up


----------



## RaddoVR6-T (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (hkk735)*

Anything new with the vr6 manifold...I have cash now and want to get one before I spend it all up. And PRICE?????


----------



## Black Lightning (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (RaddoVR6-T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anything new with the vr6 manifold...I have cash now and want to get one before I spend it all up. And PRICE?????[HR][/HR]​me too


----------



## BlackieVR6 (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Black Lightning)*

Contact Boge on his if you need it NOW, or Schimmel can ship you one NOW. Otherwise wait it out for this one, looks nice.
Kyle


----------



## Black Lightning (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (BlackieVR6)*

I'll wait


----------



## Slvr6Dub (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (collier)*

What exactly will this do for me? Will this create a loss of power in the lower end? Also is this for a MK4?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Slvr6Dub)*

I think the supercharged folks are the ones wanting this manifold as it makes adding an intercooler a little easyier. I do think that a 1-2 PSI drop then a 12 PSI pulley would realy kicks but..


----------



## RaddoVR6-T (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Scooter98144)*

I know schimmels is real expensive...and the one Boge has doesnt have the throttle body on the side i need it on.
This manifold would shorten up the intake tubing, it would keep the throttle body and intake away from the hot turbo and exhaust...


----------



## Black Lightning (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (RaddoVR6-T)*

where is Boge's website?


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Black Lightning)*

I'm interested!


----------



## SSgfunk (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (CRAIG1MACK)*

Any word on these?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Black Lightning)*

Boge doesnt have a website, his name is Todd, his email is [email protected] His intake manifold was made by JBE in LI NY i believe. 


_Modified by nycvr6 at 5:06 PM 5-29-2003_


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (nycvr6)*

Did the VR6 every get made?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (martman45)*

I think he may be tackling them soon. I'll ask him and see what's up. 
My 2.0 shortrunner he made me.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: any interest in vr6 short runner manifolds? (Ghetto-8v)*

I'll buy one for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

